# Another Mother needing prayers



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Very late Tuesday night, my mother, who lives alone, fell and broke her arm in four places. I've been with her in the hospital for the past 24 hours. She is 82 and in perfect health except for dementia. We were in ER until late last night. This hospital is so full and I'm not sure when her surgery will be. We have only seen the ortho doc once. Her pain is unbearable at times and the pain meds make her sick. Luckily she is responding well to anti nausea drugs. Please say a quick prayer for her and for me. I'm so very tired and I miss my family and my fluffs so bad. I hope to be able to go home today when my sister gets here. Mom is scared, confused and can't be left here without a family member. I'm sorry for the long post and any mistakes. It's hard to type on my phone and I've had very little sleep. I hope to catch up on SM tomorrow our later today. Please know that all who have needs continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Robin, I'm so sorry this happened to your Mom!!! I'm sure you are as emotionally exhausted as you are physically! Be assured both your mom and you are in my prayers!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry your Mom fell and broke her arm. I hope they can find pain meds that won't make her feel sick and I hope maybe they can set the arm without having to do surgery.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your mom. I will keep your family in my prayers. It's no fun spending any time in the hospital -- let alone around the holidays. I hope they will be able to set your mom's arm without surgery and that she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my! I will keep your mom and you in my prayers! I am so sorry, and hope they can get the surgery done. She'll feel better, and get to go home.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to read this about your Mother and hope that today will be a better day for her and you too. Hopefully her pain will be lessened once she has her surgery and that she will be able to settle down. Does your Mother have one of those Alert systems since she lives alone??? I know that before my Mother (will be 103 in May) she had a Life Line in case of an emergency when she lived alone.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lifting up a prayer for you and your Mom! Bless you for being there by her side. It is our greatest role as children. I hope you will be home soon and getting lots of snuggles and some good rest. Hugs.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Robin, how terrible. So sorry for you and Mom. Sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Robin, I am not on SM much at the moment but sending you a huge hug & one for your mom. Please know you will both be on my heart & in my prayers even if I don't get on much to check on things! I sure hope you can get home today!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry Robin. Praying for your Mom and for you too.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry for your mom...prayers for the both of you.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Praying right now for your Mom!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

prayers for your Mom oxoxxooxxoxo


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

Robin, I've been away from SM for months - just a hectic time -but just signed on and saw this. I'm so sorry to bear about your mother. You and your family will be in my thoughts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

So sorry for your mother. Hope that all goes well. I will be praying for you.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi robin I hope she gets better soon your both in my prayers xx


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you ALL so very, very much. I got home a few minutes ago. I was hoping to be there when the Orthopedic Dr. made his rounds but a rain storm was coming. Had I waited it out, I would have gotten caught in rush hour traffic. I ended up getting caught in the driving rain anyway but thank God I made it home safely. I hate driving in bad weather but doing it on no sleep is just not smart. Now that I'm here though and have held and loved my babies, I'm feeling a little energized. 

We're hoping for surgery in the morning followed by in patient rehab. She lives alone in an extremely rural area (can't even get cell service there) so she'll be rehabbing at a facility. She is very agitated and confused but a lot of that is because of her pain meds and her lack of sleep. 

Thank you all for your prayers. I'll update tomorrow. In the meantime, I'm going to try to get a tree up for Christmas. I can't believe it's the 20th and I haven't done it yet. I may just fall asleep underneath it tonight...


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, your poor mom! I'm so sorry about her arm and hope it heals quickly. Since she has dementia, is she going to be living with you or your sister after rehab? I know how drained you must be. I just drove home in the rain after visiting with my mom in the hospital. Enjoy your night with your babies and tree but try to get some much needed and deserved rest tonight!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Robin, so sorry to hear about your mom. I hope she gets her surgery soon. I will certainly add your mom and you in my prayers. Hugs to you. And falling asleep under the Christmas tree sounds beautiful and peaceful.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Robin - I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. I'm sending prayers to her and you and lots of hugs. It's so hard when we're responsible for them and seeing them suffering. :smcry: I hope the surgery goes well and the rehab. It sounds like a bad scenario, having dementia and living alone in a rural area. Maybe she can get into some sort of assisted living facility near family so that she can be taken care of but still be able to see her loved ones. 
Don't worry about the tree. We're not superwomen, though we always try to prove that we are. This was the first year in the 28 I've been married to Jim, that we didn't put a tree up in our apt. We always go to a tree farm and cut one fresh. Our brand new car doesn't have roof racks :blink:and we couldn't get the attachments we needed to be able to carry a tree. We did get one to stick out on the deck in VT because that was so close they could lash it to the roof. You do what you can do. Last year I didn't get cards out. I've finally gotten old enough not to worry so much and do what I can. 
Let us know how your mom does tomorrow and get to sleep early tonight. :grouphug:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Robin, sorry to hear about your mom, will keep her in my prayers and be thinking of you tomorrow. Keep us posted on her surgery.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Robin, i will most definitely be keeping your mom in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Prayers for you and your Mom Robin.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Robin, I am so very sorry about your mom and pray that all goes well with her surgery and recovery. Praying for comfort for her and rest for your both!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your mom 

I will send some prayers for her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great to hear surgery is scheduled, Robin, and that she will be in-patient rehab. I know your mom probably wants to stay in her own home. It is so hard to move when dementia is involved as the familiar is so important. Oh my! :grouphug:
Sending you warm hugs, warm wishes and lots of patience.:wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank again everyone. Here's the latest:

She will need a complete shoulder replacement and surgery can't be done until after the 1st of the year. That is how backed up they are. I am trying really hard to find a way to get her taken care of sooner. In fact, the managing partner at the law firm where I work is close friends with one of the head surgeons at the orthopedic clinic. It is separate from the hospital. He has just sent an email to him asking for help. (Tried calling first but no answer.) The hospital is ready to discharge her now but until we have a plan, we can't do anything. 

I'm at work today and my sister and brother are at the hospital. I'll head straight there at 3:00 when I leave here, that is, if they haven't kicked her out. This is a nightmare.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh gosh, and I thought Greece was bad! At least we can bribe if we HAVE to! I know this is not good news for you Robin. Please try & hang in there and hopefully a window of opportunity will be found soon!
Gentle hugs all around! Prayers to continue.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

UPDATE: 'Tis the season for miracles! She has just been scheduled for surgery FIRST THING in the morning! I feel like a weight has lifted! I'll be staying at the hospital tonight so my sister can go home and rest. Most likely she'll be transfered to rehab on Sunday where she'll be for several weeks. In the meantime, we'll look for a full time care giver. Mother isn't going to like losing her independance, but there's a "mother-in-law" suite the care giver can live in. Mother had it rented out and her tenant just moved out a few days ago! God has a plan. Thanks for your prayers. I'll update when she's sporting her brand new shoulder tomorrow!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

MoonDog said:


> UPDATE: 'Tis the season for miracles! She has just been scheduled for surgery FIRST THING in the morning! I feel like a weight has lifted! I'll be staying at the hospital tonight so my sister can go home and rest. Most likely she'll be transfered to rehab on Sunday where she'll be for several weeks. In the meantime, we'll look for a full time care giver. Mother isn't going to like losing her independance, but there's a "mother-in-law" suite the care giver can live in. Mother had it rented out and her tenant just moved out a few days ago! God has a plan. Thanks for your prayers. I'll update when she's sporting her brand new shoulder tomorrow!


Oh, that is such great news, Robin! :chili: What a blessing-- I hope and pray that your mother and her medical team will have nothing but the smoothest and most successful surgery and recovery tomorrow! Stay strong, my friend! :Hugs:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Great news about surgery. Prayers for your entire family.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That's good news. When you said that surgery cannot be done before after January 1st, I checked where you are located. Then, I thought this is not Canada or England, where every body here thinks there are waiting lines. So after all there is a misconception here that you are going to be taken care off right away. Besides that, this is a problem with old people. When they fall down they easily break something. Another problem is dementia. My mom had dementia and she fell many times. Apparently she had good bones because she never broke anything. She fell because she was barely eating because being alone, due to dementia, maybe she forgot to eat. After one more fall, we had her put in a nursing home. There was no way she could still live on her own. It might be time for you to consider this for your mother. I know it is not an easy choice and she won't like it and try to fight you. Maybe a caregiver will work for some time. All depends on how far she is with the dementia. You cannot be around some one 24 hours every second to watch them. Dementia is a kind of Alzheimer. It will come a time when she will wander out and not remember how to get back. A care taker might not want to continue having the responsibility.:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great news, Robin. So glad your mom's getting the surgery sooner, not later. Really that was way too long for her to be in that condition. I had to get in a caregiver at one point for my mom too after bypass surgery. She never wanted one, hated the thought of it and then when she had her, she said she was a Godsend. She was with her up to the last night (as here health went up and down we had her less or more) and adored my mom. Sending lots of prayers your way. :smootch:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Glad the surgery will take place soon. Praying that all goes well!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, what a relief, Robin! I hope and pray everything goes smoothly as possible with her surgery tomorrow. 

Hugs,


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

UPDATE: Surgery went very well. The Dr. opted to repair instead of replace. Recovery will be easier on her and at her age, the benefits she would have gained with the replacement were just not worth it. What threw us for a loop though is that now she won't start rehab for around 3 weeks, after she has healed. We are faced now with finding a care giver. She will be released either the 24th or on Christmas day. 

On another note, last night was one of the worst nights I've experienced in a very long time. The pain meds, which should have made her groggy, had the adverse effect. I don't remember this happening the first day. She thought she was in her own home, kept trying to get out of bed, went on and on about wanting to get up and go to the living room. The nurse and I had to walk her down the hall to prove she was in the hospital. We saw three or four people in the hallway and when we got back to her room, she wanted to know why those people were in her house. I didn't sleep at all and have been awake since before 5:00 a.m. on Friday morning. It is now 4:00 pm on Saturday and I cannot make myself wind down. In a little while, I'm going to pour a glass of wine and cuddle up with my babies. I think that might do the trick. I won't go back to the hospital until tomorrow. 

Thanks again for your prayers.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

MoonDog said:


> UPDATE: Surgery went very well. The Dr. opted to repair instead of replace. Recovery will be easier on her and at her age, the benefits she would have gained with the replacement were just not worth it. What threw us for a loop though is that now she won't start rehab for around 3 weeks, after she has healed. We are faced now with finding a care giver. She will be released either the 24th or on Christmas day.
> 
> *On another note, last night was one of the worst nights I've experienced in a very long time. The pain meds, which should have made her groggy, had the adverse effect. I don't remember this happening the first day. She thought she was in her own home, kept trying to get out of bed, went on and on about wanting to get up and go to the living room. The nurse and I had to walk her down the hall to prove she was in the hospital. We saw three or four people in the hallway and when we got back to her room, she wanted to know why those people were in her house. I didn't sleep at all and have been awake since before 5:00 a.m. on Friday morning. It is now 4:00 pm on Saturday and I cannot make myself wind down. In a little while, I'm going to pour a glass of wine and cuddle up with my babies. I think that might do the trick. I won't go back to the hospital until tomorrow. *
> 
> Thanks again for your prayers.


That's the dementia acting. Anesthesia makes it worse.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Robin,
Just seeing this. We went through something like this with my Mother. Praying your dear Mom is home soon and on the mend. It's very tough the first time they get hurt. So glad the surgery went well. Hopefully she will adjust quickly when she gets back home. God bless.
xxxx


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Your dear Mother and you are in my thoughts and prayers.

Sending you hugs!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm glad things went well with the surgery and she didn't have to wait any longer. Wishing you all the best as your mother recovers.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

FINAL UPDATE AND WONDERFUL NEWS: I just talked with my brother and he was in contact with a lovely woman who is willing to stay with my Mother 24/7. This is huge as we really wanted her to be able to stay in her own home. Mrs. Ida even has a back-up for when she goes to church or has to have a day off. We have known her for several years and Mother loves her! She'll be able to drive her to rehab when she starts in three weeks unless they can do in-home rehab. I doubt this will be the case as she lives so far away from "civilization". Even with her dementia, she's been able to take care for herself, drive and even volunteer at a Nursing Home every week for past several years. This facility also doubles as a Rehab center and that is where she'll go for rehab if they can't come to her. Our prayers have been answered.

When she is discharged, most likely on Christmas eve, she will go to my sister's home which is less than 20 miles from her own home. I don't think she'll return to her "normal" until she's back in her own home though. Whenever something upsets her apple cart, her mind just turns to mush. When she's in her familiar surroundings and on her routine, she returns to her "normal" self and is capable of taking care of business. She just has to accept that she'll be needing help now while she recovers. We all have a feeling though that this transition will probably be permanent. Hopefully, she'll get comfortable with someone taking care of her for a change.

I'm so sorry for rambling but I think it's good therapy for ME. I know I need to wind down and rest because I still haven't slept. I guess this is just the way I cope...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Robin, good news in your update!


----------

